# Liquor Licence



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

My husband drinks beer and I drink wine regularly. Do we need a liquor licence to buy these from retail outlets. My husband is concerned that he will only be allowed under the licence only 2 cans a week :<>


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

As per rules, yes you need a licence. But I have seen people buying without a licence, some shops do sell to familiar faces even without a licence


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

happyhour said:


> My husband drinks beer and I drink wine regularly. Do we need a liquor licence to buy these from retail outlets. My husband is concerned that he will only be allowed under the licence only 2 cans a week :<>


Hi happyhour, yes you need a licence to buy alcohol legally, how much you are 'allowed' is linked to your income. Your husband will need a letter from his employer/sponsor stating his income. An application form is available at the alcohol retailer. The allowance is a monthly amount, from memory either 500, 1000 or 1500 AED. Hope that helps.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

White Heat said:


> Hi happyhour, yes you need a licence to buy alcohol legally, how much you are 'allowed' is linked to your income. Your husband will need a letter from his employer/sponsor stating his income. An application form is available at the alcohol retailer. The allowance is a monthly amount, from memory either 500, 1000 or 1500 AED. Hope that helps.


I agree. There was a similar thread a few weeks ago that explained the whole process in detail. You might like to search for it for further info.

Alternatively, your husband can buy beer from bars/ restaurants without the need for a license. Be warned though - there is zero tolerance on drink driving and if caught drunk on the street or behind the wheels, he will most likely face some jail time followed by deportation. As long as you drink responsibly though, there should be no probs whatsoever! He will only be abale to get a license once his residence visa has been issued, so in the meantime, if he wants a beer, he needs to head for his local bar!


----------

